# Gathering Location



## ultramag (Jun 14, 2007)

I just came from the site and the folks have done a really nice job getting everything ready for us. Everything that was promised was delivered upon at first look. We have a fridge, a freezer to hold excess ice, a stove, and the rest of what you would expect in a kitchen. I myself am pleased with how things are shaping up so far and hope you guys will be too.

If anyone that doesn't already have them wants or needs phone numbers to contact me to help find the place or needs something on the way in PM me and I'll get them to you. I think most everyone that is coming and not familiar w/ the area has them already. 

Look forward to seeing ya'll soon!


----------

